# SageTV HD300 Released



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

SageTV has released the HD300 extender, which replaces it's impresssive predecessor the HD200. The price is pretty good at $149, which is quite a bit lower than the HD200. http://www.sagetv.com/hd_theater.html


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It doesn't seem to do anything that my WD-TV Live does for $90, or am I missing something?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> It doesn't seem to do anything that my WD-TV Live does for $90, or am I missing something?


There are a couple of differences on the SageTV over the WD Live such as:

It can stream Live TV from a TV tuner card equipt PC runing the server software client.
It can be remotely viewed by any PC within your network and even remotely via any web browser based computer.
It integrates with media center and windows 7 based PC's interface.
Although it has the same basic connection on the unit itself such as HDMI, a digital audio out, etc, it comes with breakout cables for svhs, composite and component video.
It has 2 USB 2.0 connections for multiple external source connections.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Some of those services require additional fees, but I see what you're saying.
My media is all stored on either my DVR or my PC, so I can't see any benefit from such a device as this. But I do see its merits for others.

http://store.sagetv.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=SOS&Product_Code=STVPCL


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> Some of those services require additional fees, but I see what you're saying.


no they don't. the placeshifter license is only if you're using another PC to access sagetv media center; not required using the sagetv media extender.



Yoda-DBSguy said:


> There are a couple of differences on the SageTV over the WD Live such as:
> . . . . . . .
> It integrates with media center and windows 7 based PC's interface.


Are you trying to say this acts as an extender for Windows 7 Media Center?

If so, I'd like to see some proof of that.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Will the new media extender work with V6.7 Sagetv, or do I need to upgrade to V7?

Second question... If I am running V6.5 with a HDPVR/H24, HDHomerun, and DVB-S2 tuner, is there a way to upgrade to V7, or would I need to go through all the setups again, and lose all my programs meta-data on the server? I have about 4TB of programs on it now, so Id hate to lose the metadata, but I really would like to dump that old 6.5, as it runs pretty slow with all the extra addons like custom logos, and the custom menus. I heard the V7 is more streamlined and addons are cleaner in their install. 

Im only hesitating because it took me days to set up all my logos, and even more days to get the DVB-S2 card to download guide data, and actually record. I really dont want to go through all that again.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

brant said:


> no they don't.


Yes, they do.

That's why the have a dollar sign there.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> That's why the have a dollar sign there.


No, they don't.

That license is for PLACESHIFTING on another PC, not the media extender.

You would purchase that license if you wanted to log in away from home on another PC to watch your content. Its like a slingbox for sage tv.

Read it again. The image you posted clearly states what it is for.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> [*]It can be remotely viewed by any PC within your network *and even remotely via any web browser based computer.*





Marlin Guy said:


> Some of those services require additional fees


Yes, they do.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> Yes, they do.


This thread was about the media extender, and you asked the benefit of the product vs the WD live. You do not need that license to use the media extender; its only required if you want to use another PC to access sage, as I've already stated.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Head - wall. Wall - head.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

* last word *


----------

